# Joe Rogan's New Tesla is Preposterous!



## NJturtlePower

Gotta love his descriptions and enthusiasm!


----------



## MelindaV

NJturtlePower said:


> Realized this is prob in the wrong spot (Model 3 Media) want to move it to the general Model S discussion thread?
> 
> @GDN or @MelindaV


done


----------

